# Old S3 and Premier4, looking to lifetime then go Edge.



## philco782 (Sep 28, 2014)

So I’m moving and want to give my old units to my parents. I’ve been doing monthly payments for my Premier subscription since June 2013. That’s 78 payments at $15, $1,170. A little crazy, I know. But I just set it and forget it. That being said, seeing as I’ve given them well more than they would have earned had I gone “all in” from the beginning, is it unheard of for them to just lifetime that box If I order a new Edge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JackMcC (Aug 11, 2019)

philco782 said:


> So I'm moving and want to give my old units to my parents. I've been doing monthly payments for my Premier subscription since June 2013. That's 78 payments at $15, $1,170. A little crazy, I know. But I just set it and forget it. That being said, seeing as I've given them well more than they would have earned had I gone "all in" from the beginning, is it unheard of for them to just lifetime that box If I order a new Edge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just tell them you are looking to cancel because its costing you too much. Worry about the edge later. They should be able to offer you a deal just make sure they know you've had that box subscribed for almost 7 years.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a an install where he had 4 Premiers. Installed Pre-Minis.

After a pile of years, it was time for another renewal. TiVo offered him $99 on each Premiere.

YMMV.

-KP


----------

